# West Michigan Plowing,,



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi there, guys in west Mi,, I'm just out of the lake effect snow belt,, So I got some time on my hands,,, If any of you need a helping plower. Just give me a Hollar!

[email protected]


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Just want to give a great bigg THANK YOU! to DJ's Lawn Care of Grand Rapids!:redbounce purplebou :bluebounc  and ALso to his friend here on plowsite, that forwarded on my info to him, whom I dont even know!

NETWORKING IS GREAT!


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Glad it worked out ! Its a great bunch to work for/with !


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Was it you my friend?,,,??? I have yet to seal it up, but DJ is a hella of a guy,, I do hope it works out for us. I will keep you posted, If So I owe you a Drink my friend


----------

